# What's the best OBD Scanner?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

A lot of people use the Torque app


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Apparantly torque isn't available for apple.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Honestly apple kinda lacks in that department since they don't support Bluetooth.


Your only option is WiFi, and 'technically' BLE. BLE has its own issues though. WiFi is fast but you lose internet.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Apple doesn't support bluetooth?

That means you can't do hands free calling also?

You're saying apple needs a wire to make calls and play music and what not?

I've never owned an apple so i have no idea.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> Apple doesn't support bluetooth?
> 
> That means you can't do hands free calling also?
> 
> ...


You need to be mfi certified to use Bluetooth. The obd2 adapters that are mfi are junk and nothing but a sticker tax.

So effectively, there is no obd2 Bluetooth for iOS. And nor will there ever be just by nature of their process ($$$$$).


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

What about the Kiwi3 ? Appears to work with Apple?
https://www.plxdevices.com/Kiwi-3-OBD-Car-to-Smartphone-Connection-p/897346002832.htm


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

mikestony said:


> What about the Kiwi3 ? Appears to work with Apple?
> https://www.plxdevices.com/Kiwi-3-OBD-Car-to-Smartphone-Connection-p/897346002832.htm



It's BLE. Which works okay. Ish.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

How in the world does a product become a hot item if it can't support the most widely used technology?


----------



## CrimzonBlur (Oct 13, 2011)

What about FixD? I saw it today at best buy and saw a lot of good reviews from both apple and Android users.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Do a google. There's better apps Then fixd. 

Torque app is $5. A GOOD bluetooth obd2 connector is $20. 

$60 for fixd that offers less then torque. 

Keep your eyes and ears open for anyone with an android phone they won't be using anymore. 

When i get a new phone. I wipeout the old phone, install a full fledge gps map app and give it to my aunt. She gets a once used heavily, new to her free full fledged gps. 
I also have a phone being used for torque. And I have a phone being used for a dash cam. 

Just because the phones aren't active. Don't mean they still can't be used. With a wifi connection, They can still do everything.


----------



## CrimzonBlur (Oct 13, 2011)

snowwy66 said:


> Do a google. There's better apps Then fixd.
> 
> Torque app is $5. A GOOD bluetooth obd2 connector is $20.
> 
> ...


I have a NVIDIA Shield gaming tablet running Android 7.0. Would that work? Could you shoot me a link to a compatible adapter for the Torque app? I wanna make sure I get everything I need for it to work optimally.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

CrimzonBlur said:


> I have a NVIDIA Shield gaming tablet running Android 7.0. Would that work? Could you shoot me a link to a compatible adapter for the Torque app? I wanna make sure I get everything I need for it to work optimally.


I have no idea on the gaming tablet. 

Typically, any tablet running android should work. As long as it has bluetooth capabilities. And the torque app is found in the play store. Typically speaking. 
I have an amazon tablet. I had to do something to get the play store installed. Don't remember what it was. 

I have a bafx obd2 bluetooth connector. Bought off amazon I beleive. It works better then the cheaper elm27 most people are buying. You'll find retailers on google.


----------



## CrimzonBlur (Oct 13, 2011)

snowwy66 said:


> CrimzonBlur said:
> 
> 
> > I have a NVIDIA Shield gaming tablet running Android 7.0. Would that work? Could you shoot me a link to a compatible adapter for the Torque app? I wanna make sure I get everything I need for it to work optimally.
> ...


I'm going to look that connector up and see about returning the FixD one I just got. Especially if it'll be cheaper.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

CrimzonBlur said:


> I'm going to look that connector up and see about returning the FixD one I just got. Especially if it'll be cheaper.


Yeah the FixD isn't worth $60. They got $30,000 on a kickstarter for an app that brings nothing new to the table.



Like ****, I should make a kickstarter.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> Torque app is $5. A GOOD bluetooth obd2 connector is $20.


This. I have a OBD extension that I ran into the fusebox, where the OBD2 connector can sit without protruding out of the OBD port, too. Mine has an LED on it, so I leave the OBD reader disconnected unless we're driving and I remember to plug it in.


----------



## CrimzonBlur (Oct 13, 2011)

snowwy66 said:


> CrimzonBlur said:
> 
> 
> > I have a NVIDIA Shield gaming tablet running Android 7.0. Would that work? Could you shoot me a link to a compatible adapter for the Torque app? I wanna make sure I get everything I need for it to work optimally.
> ...


Been trying around with the FixD app and it's ability to display info like air/fuel ratio and such. I don't see anywhere in the list something that would signify boost pressure. With the BAFX you use and Torque are you able to monitor a digital Boost Gauge on your cruze? Or is that one sensor the cruze doesn't have installed innately?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

CrimzonBlur said:


> Been trying around with the FixD app and it's ability to display info like air/fuel ratio and such. I don't see anywhere in the list something that would signify boost pressure. With the BAFX you use and Torque are you able to monitor a digital Boost Gauge on your cruze? Or is that one sensor the cruze doesn't have installed innately?


It's a vacuum/boost gauge and yes. But if i remember correctly, the correct pid had to be entered for it to work. And I have no idea if it's actually accurate. If it is, then my turbo never gets used as i don't use that much pedal.


----------

